# Gaggia 105 second hand - what should I be paying



## Beckymo (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi

im considering buying a second hand gaggia 150. Does anyone know what I should be paying for one?

many thanks


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Kind of depends on condition etc, they are quite rare but same as la pavoni, they usually go from anything from 150 - 200.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

If it helps - I got mine for £150 on the forum - looking at ebay at the moment there are very few things on at normal prices - something to do with xmas - I would wait until everyone is overdrawn in the new year and starts having a clear out.

Ive been watching the price of Mazzer Super Jolly's and they start at £225 up, a month ago they were £160 up, my point is now is not a good time to buy- might want to sit tight and puy an aeropress or V60 dripper until the prices come down.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

I'd agree with Jim - maybe sit tight until after Christmas. Be sure to check the forum, ebay, gumtree and also Facebook Marketplace (Only through the app).

I wouldn't shy away from picking up a machine that needs a bit of work - you'll tend to pick these up for anywhere between £30-100. I'm in the process of giving a Classic a good clean up and service - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?35303-Gaggia-Classic-service-help-and-tips - I've never really done anything like this but I've enjoyed it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You will be lucky to get a gaggia 105 lever machine for between 30 and 100


----------

